

Multi-Tenant Applications: Separating SQL Databases - missbikesalot
http://quickleft.com/blog/multi-tenant-applications-separating-sql-databases

======
BMarkmann
This is an interesting series of articles, but I have to ask a question that's
been nagging me for a while (after working on the plumbing / design of a
multi-tenant architecture)... doesn't the whole cloud deployment / VM
environment kind of undermine the benefits of multi-tenancy? You can
arbitrarily make the separate container for each "tenant" a separate VM and
not have to worry about the down-sides of multi-tenancy at all. The one thing
that you tend to lose if administrative cross-tenant reporting, but you can
pretty easily handle that by tying the instances together with a message bus
or something and pipe relevant events / metrics back to some datastore
(external to any of the app instances) and report against that. Basically --
not sure if this isn't a dying model.

